# iPhone 5 Freezes (i think) and shuts off!!!



## Casual

I've had this happen as well in -15 when I wasn't using it. If you can put it in an inside pocket and keep it playing music so it stays warm? I haven't had recent issues... kind of annoying though my 3GS didn't do this, it would just take 3 minutes to do anything because it was frozen solid, but ya the 5 shuts off...


----------



## racer357

Mophie just released their case for the 5 with a built in battery. I had one of these on my 4s and it worked great. I am going to try it on my 5.

You could try putting it in a goggle bag or crown royal bag with a hand warmer packet too. that would keep it warm for a while.


----------



## Banjo

I had this exact problem with my 4 when its super cold. If i keep on one layer below my jacket, problem solved...although I am lucky that I have a zip pocket on one of my base layers.


----------



## vknyvz

Casual said:


> I've had this happen as well in -15 when I wasn't using it. If you can put it in an inside pocket and keep it playing music so it stays warm? I haven't had recent issues... kind of annoying though my 3GS didn't do this, it would just take 3 minutes to do anything because it was frozen solid, but ya the 5 shuts off...


yup you acn say that again, wife has a 3gs and nope she doesn't have this problem, i5 is more advanced tech. and freezes weird huh. more advanced gadgets isn't always the best huh

it is playing music all the time so no it still happens, inside pocket... i guess i can do that or now I am thinking I am gonna get a pair of sucks put it in'em  let's see what happens


----------



## LuckyRVA

My 4S does this as well. However, when I first got it I could run my Ski Tracks app pretty much all day and have battery left to spare. But, this year, even if I don't use the phone at all, the battery life drops down to 30% extremely quickly and then...just dies. 

Then when I get back in the lodge or car it fires right back up but at like 5% or something. :icon_scratch:


----------



## vknyvz

LuckyRVA said:


> My 4S does this as well. However, when I first got it I could run my Ski Tracks app pretty much all day and have battery left to spare. But, this year, even if I don't use the phone at all, the battery life drops down to 30% extremely quickly and then...just dies.
> 
> Then when I get back in the lodge or car it fires right back up but at like 5% or something. :icon_scratch:


same same here man, this weekend i am gonna put it in a double sock let's see what happens


----------



## boarderaholic

Try to situate the phone as close to your body as possible. My buddies 5 does that exact thing where it shuts down, even if it's only like, -1*C out.


----------



## tj_ras

i dont think this problem is only with the 5, my new 4s does the same occasionaly. I dont think it has anything to do with cold weather either imho , my phone does it while in work playing music thru the stereo(typicaly 60-70*F). Ill unplug it to go to lunch and boom 'battery dead' sign. Few minutes later(or after i plug in to charge) turns back on.


----------



## herjazz

Android phones are not immune to this either. I think the temps up on the mountains, especially with wind, is outside the operating range of most electronics like smartphones. My Samsung Galaxy SII did the same thing. 80% battery at the base before starting the day. After a few runs, I whip it out to take a photo and it says 1% battery, please connect charger, and then shuts down. Doesn't turn back on until it's thoroughly thawed back at the base. It was in my outer shell pocket, so it was cold...


----------



## vknyvz

lookie here i think the way they made the lithimion battery this time, ooh apple you can never get everything right

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4641005?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## wernersl

My wife's 4s does the same shutdown crap. My Galaxy 3S...Solid all day. Not starting a war, just pointing out different battery tech.

Could also be that I never put my phone in a case and its in my pants front pocket staying warm on my leg. But even leaving out on a table in the cold it seems to be fine.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

This is a big issue up in Maine where the norm is below 15. I completely remedied the problem by putting my ipod in an internal pocket. As long as it is NOT in your outer layer, insulated or not, it will be good. It's really just about body heat, so keeping in in a chest or thigh pocket is better than hip/hand warmer pocket. No need for fancy battery cases or hand warmers.

As for the android/iphone bit... My Samsung GSIII has had no issues.


----------



## Punkulf

Same issue here with a 5. What's happening with the 5 is that the metal casing of the phone is very heat conductive. And the battery is actually touching that metal case inside of the phone. Heat is rapidly drained away from the battery, and this makes the performance of the said battery to drop sharply and fast. 

I am usually good for the day (inside pocket) but if I wanna take a picture, or change the song that's playing 2 or 3 times, it will shut down. 

My friends with 5c don't have the same problem. Seems like the plastic case of the 5c is less heat conductive...


----------



## vknyvz

Punkulf said:


> Same issue here with a 5. What's happening with the 5 is that the metal casing of the phone is very heat conductive. And the battery is actually touching that metal case inside of the phone. Heat is rapidly drained away from the battery, and this makes the performance of the said battery to drop sharply and fast.
> 
> I am usually good for the day (inside pocket) but if I wanna take a picture, or change the song that's playing 2 or 3 times, it will shut down.
> 
> My friends with 5c don't have the same problem. Seems like the plastic case of the 5c is less heat conductive...


yea if i see it shut-off i check the metal case and it's ice cold, so it explains battery definetly in contact with the metal case

i am loggin with alpine replay so it's really annoying when it just shuts off

i didn't upgrade to iphone 5s waiting for the 6, will probably one of those case that has a battery pack inside so i can have %200 battery


----------



## kevano

The original iPhone 5 is notorious for batteries that die after about a year. That is what happened to my wife's phone. It would just shut off around 20% battery life, sometimes less/more. The issue is dead cells in the battery. The only permanent solution was to replace the battery. It cost me $6 on Amazon. Haven't had an issue since.


----------



## andrewdod

I had this issue with my 5s a while back but it was stupid cold. Like -10 degrees since then it's been fine.


----------



## Art_mtl

I had an original iphone 5 and it did same thing it would shut down first in the cold then even inside. When I plug it in battery was showing as high as 60% so I went to an apple store, they tested it and the battery was finish after a year of use so they gave me a new phone with no problems, now it stays charged sometimes even for almost two days with normal use unless I watch videos or play games.


----------



## F1EA

Iphone 4S here..... yup, freezes too. Major PITA. 

If you have one of those battery packs, that helps. Or if there os a charging station. All it needs is something to "engage" the battery, for some reason it thinks the battery is drained when it gets real cold. :icon_scratch:


----------



## karkis

mine was dying on a daily basis in my pants pocket til i realized that, since i was placing it there with the screen against my leg to protect the glass, that the back side with the battery was getting cold.
i turned it around, screen out, battery against my leg, and it never quits since...
as long as i don't smash my thigh into anything hard yah...


----------



## tomero

i know this is an old thread.. but still.. 

sub-freeze temperature slows down the movement of electrons inside the battery, that movement creates the voltage require by the phone. when the electrons slow down - voltage drops and therefor no juice to use, in simple words..

among the other issues, the lcd's doesn't hold... internal PCB's tend to freeze & later warm up, (multiple that with the time you go snowboarding) and the pcb will start to crack and cause poor circuit connections.

say, does things still happens to you guys in sub freeze conditions while snowboarding?


----------



## GwenStefani

Long press on the power key and you can either do a full power shut down (usually that's enough) or a phone reset. These may fix an frozen iPhone.


> recovery-tool.com/ios-recovery/iphone-frozen-on-apple-screen.html


----------

